# Kleine scharfe Schwester



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2012)

Kleine scharfe Schwester
Meine Freundin und ich planen, zu heiraten. Meine Freundin ist eine Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das mich beunruhigt:
Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T-Shirts. Immer wenn sie in meiner
Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir.
Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert. Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlafzimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich und sagte in Tränen: "Wir sind so glücklich, dass du unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. Willkommen in der Familie".
Die Moral dieser Geschichte?
Bewahre deine Kondome immer im Auto auf...


----------



## gaddaf (1 Dez. 2012)

das hätte tatsächlich anders ausgehen können ...
Nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## fvefve (2 Dez. 2012)

bewahre deine gummis niemals im auto auf.
es sei denn im klimatisierten handschuhfach


----------



## Fuchs2010 (2 Dez. 2012)

Aber isch hab doch gar kein Auto.....


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2012)

alt, aber gut


----------



## djblack0 (2 Dez. 2012)

Der ist immer wieder gut


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

der is nich schlecht, danke


----------



## wiesel (3 Dez. 2012)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Aber isch hab doch gar kein Auto.....




:WOW: :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

immer wieder lustig


----------



## darklord1003 (19 Dez. 2012)

Der ist echt gut!


----------



## HaftzumBefehl (26 Jan. 2013)

ders echt nicht schlecht


----------



## nonskid (26 Jan. 2013)

ui hätte auch nach hinten losgehen können


----------



## vdsbulli (27 Jan. 2013)

jep so isses nun mal....

den kannte ich schon iss aber immer noch gut hehe..


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Jan. 2013)

Das hätte richtig Ärger gegeben, wenn du mit der Schwester geschlafen hättest.


----------

